# To the mountains



## myk (Jul 4, 2008)

So in an effort to find a better job, I may be going to Arden(south of Ashville) for training for a new job. I'm thinking about bringing my bike to try and get some climbing experence(flatlander all my life). How late is the sun setting out there now? I may only have time to ride after 5pm and I don't have lights on my bike yet. Also, is there a good bike shop in Arden or do I need to go to Ashville? Oh ya, how chilly is it getting just before sunset? 

Thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Probably too late to help.

7 pm 

Liberty is on Hendersonville Road and while it's probably an Asheville address, it's very close.

40's.


----------

